#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: Ημερίδα για τον Ν.4178/13 και ενημέρωση από την ΕλΕΜ, 15.11.2013 Θεσσαλονίκη

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Παρασκευή, 15 Νοεμβρίου 2013, 18:00
*Πού:* Θεσσαλονίκη, Μεγ. Αλεξάνδρου 49, Κτήριο ΤΕΕ, Ισόγειο Αμφιθέατρο*
Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤

*Διοργανωτής:* Ελ.Ε.Μ. (Ελεύθεροι Επαγγελματίες Μηχανικοί)

*Ομιλητές:* Σιόγκα Όλγα (για τον Ν.4178/13)

Θα γίνει ανοιχτή συγκέντρωση της ΕλΕΜ με αφορμή τις προσεχείς εκλογές του ΤΕΕ στις 24 Νοεμβρίου 2013.

*Πληροφορίες:* 
Αντιβαλίδης Παναγιώτης 
τηλ: 2310.420.888,
κινητό: 6945.235.485, 
email: antivalidis@yahoo.gr

----------

